
Zuckerberg to raze 4 adjacent homes in Palo Alto - gnicholas
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/article/Zuckerberg-to-raze-4-houses-surrounding-Palo-Alto-7940437.php
======
chillacy
> He first began buying the homes — two two-story houses and two single-story
> homes — in December 2012 after learning of a developer's plan to build a
> large house next door that would have a view of Zuckerberg's master bedroom.

> Trulia reported that Santa Clara County property records showed that one
> homeowner sold to Zuckerberg for $14 million. The home is just 2,600 square
> feet — half the size of Zuckerberg's residence — and valued at the time at
> $3.171 million.

Well... I now have a new startup idea.

------
throwaway719
Anybody else find it ironic that a CEO of one of the least privacy-respecting
companies is so obsessed with his own privacy?

------
nightcracker
Who the fuck cares?

